# Denver Storm 12/15/08



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some pics...I will post videos tomorrow as they are loading on youtube.

Hopefully this will be my last storm using a f150/meyer setup...as I recently just bought a 04 PSD with 8' Hiniker plow...I'm STROKED.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

my new truck....


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice upgrade.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome bud once you get diesel you'll def be like what the F have i been doing  great pics BTW did get my email / pms


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mike psd;679508 said:


> awesome bud once you get diesel you'll def be like what the F have i been doing  great pics BTW did get my email / pms


Yes I did...Thanks very much...

yeah...what the F have I been doing..lol

by the way, what did you think of that oasis report?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics scapes and best of luck with the new ride looks great*


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics

new trucks looks great


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, you do such great work! The new truck looks sweet, but i still like the f150!

By the way 2 inch here last night! It does snow in jersey!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

We didn't get much of anything but a mess. It will be 50 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics bladescape. your new truck and plow look great


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

did any of that stick TLS22?

did you get the plow out?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

3 videos for you guys who like em.

The first two are from a larger account I do..

The last one is the best.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome videos bladescape...keep them coming and good luck with the new truck i have the same one and i love it (especially the 7.3 PSD)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bladescape2;679988 said:


> did any of that stick TLS22?
> 
> did you get the plow out?


i got a salt run for the boss, and i scrape a lot for fun! Friday looks good for plowable here!


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice Vids, i listen to the exact opposite when im plowing (reggae) hehe


----------

